# New Indoor Winter Enclosure For the grand kids-Torts



## *Barracuda_50* (Sep 28, 2012)

Well got a bigger and nicer built enclosure for the tort grand kids for the winter months, hubby is going to build them a indoor excersize run down in the basement and yes our basement is heated. The run is gona be about 10 to 12ft long by 3ft wide, just so they can have more room to zoom around 2 times a day just like as if they was outside, will sow some grass and weed seeds in trays and place that in there run. But the rest of the time this is there home, it has a upper deck level, under that is there humidity hide hut plus room under the ramp for sleeping as well, nice and humid and warm in there.. The left side is there hot basking area. The stain on the wood is darker than it looks the flash just makes it look lighter will have to get pics of it durring the day time. These was all taken at night.

First few pics was befour the kids moved in. 

Front full view.






Then left to right views.










Then kids all in there alittle confused i woke them up from sound asleep mode. LOL!! Plus there like HEY NOW this aint our home..






starting to get around now, there not use to being able to see out of there enclosure.
Javari has bedding on his nose from sniffing everything LOL!!








Theres gona be a much larger water dish in there soon.
I will snap some better pics tomarrow or day after gona get some pics of them going up and down there ramp.


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the tropical feel~


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 29, 2012)

WOW!!! What a wonderful enclosure!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 29, 2012)

That is very nice!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks really good, like all the greenery.


----------



## dannel (Sep 30, 2012)

Love it! Your torts are so cute!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dcwolfe (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow I think this is one of the best enclosures I have seen. Is it home made from scratch or a repurposed display case or something? I would love to have something like this in my home instead of my semi-ugly glass terrarium. Also is the whole inside wood and if so are you worried about the humidity rotting it at all?


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm sure he sealed the wood with some polyethylene or epoxy sealer. Are those plants in their real or fake, i'd be worried to death of them trying to eat fake ones.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Oct 1, 2012)

Its was custom made for me, the floor is formica, the wood was stained inside and out and then polyurethane inside and outside, all seams was sealed with clear caulk. The fake plants have always been around the torts since day one and they have never tried to eat them nor mess around with them. Most the plants came outa there old enclosure, i got natural bark from outside soaked it in hot bleachey soap water and then rinsed and soaked it in clean water and let sun dry for several days and attached the one plant to it makes it look like its growing on a tree in the one corner. The background i put in and the upper deck level hubby built for the torts for there old enclosure, i just added some new things to it and modified it alittle for the new enclosure. The top is heavey screen mesh and i coverd the hide hut/upper deck level screen end with suranwrap and it really retains the humidity super well. The basking section end is open screen top and stays drier.

dcwolfe, this is where i got it from
http://www.cagecompany.com/index.html

check out his cage gallery to, hes going to be adding my cage to his pics shortly. You can have any cage size built you want it dont have to be what he has listed, Steve is a awsome person to work with.

Heres another pic, i still cant capture the nice deep richness of the stain color, stupid cam..






And thanks everyone for the complaments, the tort grand kids love it and are super happy. And its a super beautiful cage for everyone to see when they come in the house.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 1, 2012)

This looks fantastic! Great Job!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## MichiLove (Oct 1, 2012)

I love it! Very nice.


----------



## AustinASU (Oct 1, 2012)

Haha lucky duck, I have the typical leos who see anything green and they try to eat it.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 1, 2012)

That is super nice!

I would want to live there, if I was a tortoise!


----------



## turtletrucker (Oct 1, 2012)

That is a beautiful little set up! I am sure they will be living in bliss at least until they outgrow it!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 1, 2012)

yes that is B-E-A-U-TIFUL!! I love it!! 

I also have always had fake plants/greenery around my leo's indoor set up and he has never once tried to bite or eat it.


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 2, 2012)

this is beautiful!!!! and so are the babies, i'm in love with this whole setup. it's looks like a tortoise paradise in there, haha.


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Oct 15, 2012)

Im happy to report all is going great with this enclosure and the tort kids just love it, its really funny at times that theres a tort traffic jam on the deck ramp with one going up and one comming down, but they figure it out quickly and one is able to pass the other LOL!!
They love having so many options for nap area and night time sleeping areas they can be under the ramp or inside the huimid warm hide hut or they nap on the upper deck level.

Heres Tiny Tikii on his way back down from the upper deck level.
Javari on his way under the ramp for a nap.






The whole enclosure is maintaining heat and humidity also with a more airid hot basking area just like i wanted it to with no probs what so ever..


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice, someone spent some time on that one...


----------



## janevicki (Oct 22, 2012)

Your enclosure you created is so beautiful! You did a really wonderful job. Love the ramp and the upstairs bask area.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great! Might be using aspects of it as inspiration for planting mine


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 23, 2012)

Whoa!!!!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## shelloise (Nov 20, 2012)

Just saw this,,it is beautiful, nice work!


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, this tort enclosure has worked perffectly and the torts love it and are doing FANTASTIC in it. Its funny sometimes to watch them get into a tort traffic jam on the ramp, so hubby is going to make the ramp wider. I think im gona be getting with Steve and work on drawing up plans for building a huge size enclosure come next summer.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.
Ain't nuthin' better than planning a tort enclosure!


----------

